
Linux Kernel 2.6 Local Root Exploit - kirubakaran
http://it.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/02/10/2011257
======
pjf
Modified version of exploit which fixes the bug live in kernel memory:

<http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=464953#14>

